# Aussie aussie aussie!



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm such a schmuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just popping in to say hi, I'm from Sydney! Started my first thread today in the fotd subforum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take care!


----------



## Janice (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to our community, happy to have you here.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 2, 2007)

Oi oi oi!  Welcome!


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 3, 2007)

thankyou!


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi from Melbourne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to specktra.


----------



## Dana72 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome to specktra!


----------

